# E/M



## laurat (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any good web sites that explain E/M coding down to a T?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you ever taken a peek at this web site?

http://emuniversity.com/default.asp


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 18, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> Have you ever taken a peek at this web site?
> 
> http://emuniversity.com/default.asp



I have seen that site, it's awesome... When I am educating new physicians I do my own educational program on e/m but I also give them this website to view for their own purposes... the last physician I did education with, gave me some positive feedback on the site...

So I now use e/m university as part of my educational program.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's another site:   
http://www.intelicode.com/

I, too, like the emuniversity.com site. They both have their own forums, also.


----------

